# Surrogacy in Ukraine / Georgia!



## Sunshine178

Hello Ladies,
After 6 IVFs and 3 miscarriages, we are considering surrogacy. Have explored agencies in the US, but it way too expensive. Now we are looking for Ukraine /Georgia! Do you have any information / experience that you can share with us?
Really appreciate any help we can get!

Thanks


----------



## selene78

Hi Sunshine,
We are in programm with New Life Georgia (Tbilisi). They have many information on their web side, so you can check contracts, payments and other conditions.
About the country/city - it is safe, people are friendly and proffesional.
We are very happy about cooperation.


----------



## rosie652

Hello from Australia! so happy to see someone talking about Georgia........no australians have ever done it before so theres no support here at all.
i wonder can you email me at personal email removed. please contact via PM system as i need some info on New life. please.im desperate to talk to someone whos using them.xxx


----------



## Sunshine178

rosie652 said:


> Hello from Australia! so happy to see someone talking about Georgia........no australians have ever done it before so theres no support here at all.
> i wonder can you email me at personal email removed. please contact via PM system as i need some info on New life. please.im desperate to talk to someone whos using them.xxx


Hello Rosie,

Thanks for your reply, i have sent you PM with my details...feel free to get in touch so we can chat! 
Cheers xx


----------



## Sunshine178

selene78 said:


> Hi Sunshine,
> We are in programm with New Life Georgia (Tbilisi). They have many information on their web side, so you can check contracts, payments and other conditions.
> About the country/city - it is safe, people are friendly and proffesional.
> We are very happy about cooperation.


Hello Selene,

Thank you for your reply.
I have contacted them and Nanu is very good in getting back to me, however she just relies with the minimum information, and obviously I'm a very detailed person. I was trying to find out how do they screen the surrogates? do you have any idea?
Do you know if you get your names on the birth certificate?

Many thanks for your help!

Cheers xx


----------



## selene78

Hi Sunshine,
I don't know who the Nanu is. My coordinator at the begining was Sophie. We are detailed persons too - I think we might be seen as a tough client But that's important to know everything you can find, isn't it? Georgia has good law regulations. Couple who makes surrogacy (for example from their cells, like we do) is named in Birth Certificate as Parents. Surrogate mother doesn't exist in Birth certificate. If you want some detailed information send me list of questions on PM and I will try to answer. But I am not Australian - I am Polish, so some things I may not know (like British have their Parental Order, and we do not).
Have you been on the web side of new life? I was really happy with amount of information I found there, especially after beeing in contact with ukrainian agency - which didn't even want to show us contracts before we come to Ukraine!
About screening surrogate mother - we got some questionnaires filled by them - age, number of children, way of delivery, death age of parents and grandparents, blood type etc. It was not very detailed, but we had a feeling that we can choose. Of course the doctor has the last word in choosing the right girl.


----------



## selene78

Hi Rosie, I send you mail.
Sunshine - I think I mixed something,  you probably are not from Australia I didn't saw it was Rosie, before I answered.
But of course you are welcome to ask anything


----------



## Sunshine178

Hello Selene,
Nanu is the Director - New life Poland, for some reason she is the one who replied to my inquiry. 
No we are not Australlians, we are Lebanese. I just spoke with the embassy and they said as long as the names are on the birth certificate, there will be no problem, but the process might take 2 months, which is fine.
I guess we will plan a visit to Georgia to see them and maybe sign the contract... are you visiting anytime soon? maybe we'll meet up there 
how did you find the clinc? did you freeze embryos or you did a fresh cycle? how many transfers did you do before she got pregnant? is the contract in english?
Sorry I know I ask a lot, but it will be great to hear about your experience.
Many thanks again, xx


----------



## selene78

Hi Sunshine, I send you PM.


----------



## markoty

hello! share information on agencies in Ukraine? is there a new life in the Ukraine? is also interesting polsha.kak different prices in different countries?
Маrk.


----------



## Sunshine178

Hi Ladies,
Hello there,

We visited Georgia 2 weeks ago and met with Sophie from New Life, she's a lovely lady! We also met with a lawyer to clarify the surrogacy law / agency contract for us and she recommended couple of changes as the surrogacylaw is very generic in Georgia. 

Yesterday we were shocked when Sophie came back after 4 days of reviewing the contract to say that the owner refused to do any changes in the contracts, and no other parents asked for this. I was really shocked, and didn't appreciate their attitude. specially that the reviews were all focused on the surrogate mother history and tests. which kept us in doubt if they are really honest about the information that they provide about the surrogate health history. We can be very flexible when it comes to money but can never compromise on the surrogate health history as it will definitely effect the baby health, or carrying the pregnancy to term. Also regarding the tests as per the contract I don't have the right to request nicotine / alcohol test during pregnancy. and the contract with the agency limit the agency responsibility to help in selecting the surrogate. so basically the surrogate will have no obligations during the pregnancy, she can smoke/drink and we can't do anything. when i asked sophie she said they will be responsible about that but they don't want to put it in the contract so how can i trust them?

We are really very disappointed and confused...would really appreciate if you have any experience with them regarding the tests and monitoring of the surrogate during pregnancy?
Also I started the search for another agency in Georgia...please let me know if you know any!

Many thanks,
Sam


----------



## Sunshine178

Hello Markoty,
There's new life in Ukraine, but when i contacted them they recommended that we do it in Georgia, and we felt that Georgia is more convenient for us as it's only 3 hours flight so we contacted them and everything was going smoothly until we received Sophie's reply about the contract!!
All the best!


----------



## selene78

Sunshine - on PM I send you informeation how does the cooperation with New Life look like.
hope it will help
K


----------



## selene78

Hi Markoty,
I know that there is New Life in poland, but I must say that I am very curious how do they work. As in Poland there are no law regulations about surrogacy, and according to the law the mother is the woman who gives the birth - I would not reccomend doing surrogacy in Poland. It is not socialy approved, the law is against you (you have no rights to your baby) and isn't safe neither for surrogate mother nor for IP-s. You can even be accused (by some right-political-stage psychos) of selling people! And this is very hot subject in Poland - paying somebody for giving birth to your child. I would not reccomend that.
So I am wondering how does the New Life poland works. I think they just provide information, but you work with ukrainian or georgian offices. I tried to find out about that, and Tamara from Tbilisi send me to Polish staff, but they didn't answer my questions.
K


----------



## krolland70

Hi all, new on here and just started looking at Surrogacy, we need donor eggs as I am 43 and donor sperm as husband had chemo and has no sperm at all!

I have read some alarming prices and stories. Can anyone tell me some good clinics to talk to in Russia or Ukraine, does anybody have any idea of costs? are there packages that come with a guarantee?? how many embryo's do they put in etc.

Help..........................

Kate
x


----------



## markoty

Selene78 and Sunshine178 thank your!

it turns out that new life is not perfect. I found there next topic about La Vita Felice, read the stories of success but when they began to search on the Internet found information that they closed. I'm upset. (Of all, they were the most successful if you rely on the experiences of people with fertility friends. Realties that you know about it?


----------



## selene78

Hi Markoty,
I talked to LVF before got interested in Georgia. But from the beggining everything went smoothly. But after that they insisted on coming to Kharkov to sign contracts, and didn't want to send it to us earlier. Contracts are in english and russian (no of them are my native), so I wanted to check them with translator, lawyer etc. But got no chance. So I didn't go there. But I know a man, in the same situation, who went there, and was very dissapointed with the meeting. They didn't tell him that surrogacy for singles is not possible in Ukraine - just insisted in coming to Kharkov. And there they told him to try in russian clinic. So he was very very angry after the meeting, and said that felt like cash cow (his exact words).
Over here are people who praise LVF, but I believe that something had changed in this organization, and what last - it is a name. Few years ago LVF was most reliable and good choise. This days I wouldn't choose it.


----------



## Allen

LVF is good only for married couples, because of Ukranian law. The sad thing is that they constantly raise prices. At this moment I'm not sure if they are a right choice


----------



## markoty

Selene and Allen thank you for the information.
but I still do not understand works of La Vita Felice or not?


----------



## Allen

Yes, they do work, and the staff is the same except of director and lawer. The are now called La Vita Nova.


----------



## MGB

Hi
We are thinking of starting in Georgia new life. We have read a lot but never reached s complete success story other than the ones on their website
Would any one help us please


----------



## markoty

I wrote to La Vita Nova and the clinic of Professor Feskova. It was last Friday. Clinic Professor Feskova responded on Monday, and there is no response from the LVN so far.
Today there was only one week as I wrote them a letter.
But for me, all became clear when I started looking for information about them.
I found the story of a family from Russia, which still contacted and La Vita Nova, but something went wrong and they suspected that this company is something wrong.
They have applied to the state to protect the rights of consumers and the service came with a check for La Vita Nova. The company was located at the address, where there used to be La Vita Felice, but La Vita Nova was not a single person executed in a formal manner, in the opinion of this family is done in order to be able to hide from the customers' money.
Here http://victoriya-ch.blogspot.cz/
but the message that family http://pregnancy.manual.ru/board/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=6994 - here in Russian, but can be translated - it's not a problem.
The blog is a translation service gosudarsvennoy regulations to protect the rights of consumers.
Unfortunately, there is no La Vita Felice nor La Vita Nova.

Therefore, one of the two options has disappeared, there is clinical professor Feskova.
Looking forward to the future belief in success.
So, who's had success with the clinic of Professor Feskov?

/links


----------



## Allen

*THE ONLY* source of filth towards La Vita Felice/Nova - is their ex-director Viktoria Chuprinova, who had big problems with law and now she is prohibited from continuing this business. She writes lots of misinformation on all known languages, on all known fertility forums.
Now she works in Sana (Feskov's clinic) and does the same work under cover.


----------



## markoty

Allan, so where do I go?
who to contact? I want to have kids!


----------



## Richi

email address removed due to policy
I wouldn't go to Sana Med.....

regards


----------



## markoty

Dear Richi, what is wrong with the Sana Med?

I wrote a letter last Friday to this address. No response so far.


----------



## BrookKir1

Hello I'm new to FF's.  I am also researching egg donation and surrogacy in the Ukraine, being that my husband and I are unable to conceive.  My research has left me very confused.  At this point I believe the best clinic is Isida but they do not work with surrogacy.  I was looking at agencies but it seems that most that I have researched, have come back with some shady information about them.  I believe that surrogacy in the Ukraine has changed recently and it has been made hard for international clients to decipher the information.  Please let me know if anyone else is researching and what you have come up with.  The agency I was initially thinking about was BioTex but they also have some issues?


----------



## Shabib

hello ladies,

i went through your conversation, i am considering surrogacy with new life georgia too, but i would like to know if anyone knows any completed succesful stories with NLG? Selene 78 what did you do with them? my husband and i are trying to look for the best options, we went to India last year but unfortunately it didnt work and it was devastated but now we are able to try again so please if you ladies know anything new regarding Georgia or Ukraine please let me know.

sara


----------



## dux

i am currently cycling in tbilisi. Any one in Tbilisi right now? we could meet for coffee.


----------



## Sunshine178

dux said:


> i am currently cycling in tbilisi. Any one in Tbilisi right now? we could meet for coffee.


Hi Dux, we are in tbilisi now send me your contacts and will be happy to meet!


----------



## dux

sunshine: ok pm sent.


----------



## Shabib

dux and sunshine, please update us with the news, i am supposed to start with NLG in April  , so i would like to know how did it go with you? good luck for you both


----------



## heidiandrichie

Hello, my husband and I have just found out we can't have a baby as we are doubly infertile. We are devastated but looking at next options including surrogacy. Is Ukraine a good place? PM me if you know of any good centres to use or people we should speak to. Thank you so much. xxx


----------

